
Ask HN: What AWS cloud management service do you recommend for small companies? - eblanshey
We&#x27;re looking into the option of moving to AWS, and would like recommendations for an affordable, yet solid cloud management service for a smaller size company. They&#x27;ll need to manage nginx, php, autoscaling (if needed), and RDS. Basically fix things when they break in the middle of the night, change autoscale rules if needed, etc, with 24&#x2F;7 phone support to help out with server problems. We don&#x27;t need app-level help--just infrastructure and upkeep of servers and processes.<p>Our estimated spend will be around $1k-1.5k&#x2F;m on AWS.
======
Arbinv
As a simple first step focused on reducing your AWS bill you should consider
www.parkmycloud.com

